# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ DIAMOND รุ่น M285S และ M285H ของแท้ ราคา ปลีก-ส่ง

## Import

สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ *DIAMOND* รุ่น *M285S* ของแท้ 144-170MHz ความถี่สามารถตัดได้ตามกราฟ (Cutting Chart) ที่ให้มาในซอง สายอากาศยอดนิยมอีกรุ่นหนึ่งของ DIAMOND ใครๆก็ใช้กันทั่วบ้านทั่วเมือง แต่... ต้นที่ใช้ๆกันนั้นมีทั้งจริงและปลอมปะปนกันอยู่ จริงก็มี..ปลอมก็มาก อย่าถามผมว่าดูยังไงว่าจริงว่าปลอม รู้แต่ว่าผมนำมาจากตัวแทนของ DIAMOND โดยตรง จึงกล้ารับประกันว่าท่านที่ซื้อสินค้าจากผมไป ได้ของแท้แน่นอน 100% เงินแค่หลักร้อย ผมไม่เอามาทำให้เสียชื่อเสียงหรอกครับ

* มีรุ่น *M285H* หน้าตาเหมือนกัน แต่... ตัวสายอากาศใหญ่แข็งแรงกว่า ทนกำลังส่งได้มากกว่าถึง 280 วัตต์ และ สามารถนำไปแมทความถี่ต่ำได้ตั้งแต่ 134-174MHz

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกห่อจากโรงงานของ DIAMOND แท้ๆ

*รูปภาพ*





*M285S ราคา :* 750 บาท 

*M285H ราคา :* 1,190 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 100 บาท ต่างจังหวัดมั่นใจได้ในการหีบห่อ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ พฤหัส (แม่ฮ่องสอน) EMS= EK489899107TH  วันที่ 11/06/57 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ เฉลิมพล (วังวิเศษ) EMS= EL051085416TH  วันที่ 27/06/57 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ศมา (ระยอง) EMS = EL313985766TH  วันที่ 10/07/57
ส่งคุณ ศริตวรรธน์ (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EL313734723TH  วันที่ 04/08/57 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ทรงพล (ธนะรัชต์) EMS = EL051182695TH  วันที่ 07/08/57
ส่งคุณ ปวิณ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EL635725939TH  วันที่ 19/11/57
ส่งคุณ ณภพ (มาบตาพุด) EMS = EL635627361TH  วันที่ 24/11/57
ส่งคุณ ปิยะราช (คลองหลวง) EMS = EL775587354TH  วันที่ 26/11/57
ส่งคุณ ณัฐกิตติ์ (ฉะเชิงเทรา) EMS = EN700673363TH  วันที่ 12/12/57
ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EN700869997TH  วันที่ 13/01/58
ส่งคุณ บรมวิชญ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN689545904TH วันที่ 04/02/58
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN815268532TH  วันที่ 02/03/58 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ สมชาย (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN116045577TH  วันที่ 08/04/58
ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ศรัณย์ (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EN459662711TH  วันที่ 16/06/58
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP213260375TH  วันที่ 25/01/59
ส่งคุณ มานะ (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EP212861348TH  วันที่ 21/03/59
ส่งคุณ สิทธิพันธ์ (จอมบึง) EMS = EU517304720TH  วันที่ 30/05/61 (M285H)
ส่งคุณ สุรเชษฐ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EV485054691TH  วันที่ 24/09/61
ส่งคุณ ศุภกฤต (ประตูน้ำพระอินทร์) EMS = EV485197338TH  วันที่ 06/11/61 (M285H)
ส่งคุณ ธเนศ (รัตนบุรี) EMS = EI627277156TH  วันที่ 04/02/63 (M285H) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พฤหัส (แม่ฮ่องสอน) EMS= EK489899107TH  วันที่ 11/06/57 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เฉลิมพล (วังวิเศษ) EMS= EL051085416TH  วันที่ 27/06/57 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศมา (ระยอง) EMS = EL313985766TH  วันที่ 10/07/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศริตวรรธน์ (กบินทร์บุรี) EMS = EL313734723TH  วันที่ 04/08/57 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ทรงพล (ธนะรัชต์) EMS = EL051182695TH  วันที่ 07/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปวิณ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EL635725939TH  วันที่ 19/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณภพ (มาบตาพุด) EMS = EL635627361TH  วันที่ 24/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยะราช (คลองหลวง) EMS = EL775587354TH  วันที่ 26/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐกิตติ์ (ฉะเชิงเทรา) EMS = EN700673363TH  วันที่ 12/12/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EN700869997TH  วันที่ 13/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บรมวิชญ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN689545904TH วันที่ 04/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมชาย (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN116045577TH  วันที่ 08/04/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ศรัณย์ (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EN459662711TH  วันที่ 16/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP213260375TH  วันที่ 25/01/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ มานะ (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EP212861348TH  วันที่ 21/03/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สิทธิพันธ์ (จอมบึง) EMS = EU517304720TH  วันที่ 30/05/61 (M285H)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรเชษฐ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EV485054691TH  วันที่ 24/09/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภกฤต (ประตูน้ำพระอินทร์) EMS = EV485197338TH  วันที่ 06/11/61 (M285H)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธเนศ (รัตนบุรี) EMS = EI627277156TH  วันที่ 04/02/63 (M285H)

----------

